# toy pedal car



## fred55 (5 Oct 2014)

Just a thought; my grandson is just getting mobile and for a present was going to get him a pedal car. But have you seen the price of some of the old tin boxes that I and I'm sure many of you used when we were kids pheew. Yes; you get the picture I'm going to build one. So any body got an idea where to get plans for one of these made mostly of wood but with some need for metalwork for the gearing / pedals. Better still have any of you made one / can you show pictures.


----------



## Claymore (28 Oct 2014)

Try Morgan 9-) there are some cracking ones about online so you should find one pretty easily


----------



## Brentingby (29 Oct 2014)

Maybe have a look here for the Pedal Bugatti or Pedal TC. Look at the Projects Rolling Stock page.


----------



## fred55 (7 Jan 2015)

Toy car now sorted - they are not as rare as I thought just look on ebay.


----------

